# Species of Phyliok.



## Phyliok (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello,

Some photography of my mantises :

_Blepharopsis mendica_ :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8386773197/'&gt;



http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8386773197/'&gt;Eblouissante. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8393581828/'&gt;



http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8393581828/'&gt;En avant. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8393582182/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8393582182/'&gt;. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8395071514/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8395071514/'&gt;Thistle mantis. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​_Phyllocrania paradoxa_ :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8333235332/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8333235332/'&gt;. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8293166915/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8293166915/'&gt;Couleurs d'automne. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8293172591/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8293172591/'&gt;L'escalade. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8295180586/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8295180586/'&gt;Intimidation. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8338606572/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8338606572/'&gt;Phyllocrania paradoxa mâle. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​

I had found this _Mantis religiosa _this summer :


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8294132049/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8294132049/'&gt;Le repas (copieux). par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​Good night,

Phyliok.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, excellent photos!


----------



## aychen222 (Jan 19, 2013)

What were these photos taken with?


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome! How old are the Mendicas?


----------



## Phyliok (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks !

I use a Canon EOS 600D with a 50mm 1.8 + rings lengthen.

Mendicas are 3-4 months, i think. It's a guy who sent me these mantises.


----------



## hierodula (Jan 19, 2013)

All right. Can you let me know what kind of unnatural items youre _religiosas_ are using  (just kidding) all seriousness though, great photos.


----------



## giesle (Jan 19, 2013)

I've never seen a Ghost in a threat pose before, even in pictures....awesome.


----------



## Phyliok (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you Hierodula !
Giesle, this female was ... aggressive, she put itself intimidation posture.
​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8397246655/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8397246655/'&gt;Petit bonhomme. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​
He moulted this night.


----------



## Phyliok (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi !

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8418621168/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8418621168/'&gt;Le discours. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8418759012/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8418759012/'&gt;Après la pluie. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;JC-Phyliok, sur Flickr​


----------



## Montana (Jan 26, 2013)

Look at those hairs! That's fantastic!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice Pic's whats ur camera and lens ?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful fuzzy _B. mendica_! &lt;3


----------



## Phyliok (Jan 27, 2013)

Canon EOS 600D with a 50mm 1.8 + rings lengthen.


----------



## Phyliok (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8436267478/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8436267478/'&gt;B.mendica. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​


----------



## Phyliok (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8438132714/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8438132714/'&gt;La mante perlée. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​


----------



## Phyliok (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8439935865/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8439935865/'&gt;No racism par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​


----------



## hierodula (Feb 4, 2013)

lol "hey bro"


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 4, 2013)

Phyliok said:


> this picture is breathe taking, so amazing!​


----------



## Phyliok (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you !


----------



## scytheclaw (Feb 5, 2013)

wow your mendica and ghost mantid images are so cool..great detail to them all


----------



## Phyliok (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8444931115/'&gt;



http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8444931115/'&gt;Hey ! par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8447788989/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8447788989/'&gt;Le repas. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​​
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8450310579/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8450310579/'&gt;Un peu gros. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​


----------



## sally (Feb 6, 2013)

excellent photos! love the striped eyes


----------



## Phyliok (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8457415599/

​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8462997330/'&gt;Danger. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8465874530/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8465874530/'&gt;Intimidation. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8457415599/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8457415599/'&gt;La mante perlée (2) par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 12, 2013)

I love the threat pose!


----------



## grob (Feb 19, 2013)

Magnifique! These are really spectacular photos, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Phyliok (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks to you Grob !

​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8469495198/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8469495198/'&gt;Un soucis ? par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8476086991/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8476086991/'&gt;Bouh ! par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8481887920/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8481887920/'&gt;Fight ! par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8485737777/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8485737777/'&gt;B.mendica. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​


----------



## Precarious (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice photos!

One of your Mendica has gripping issues with the front pair of legs. Be careful during next molt.


----------



## Phyliok (Feb 25, 2013)

Phyllocrania paradoxa male adult :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8493262264/'&gt;




http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8493262264/'&gt;P.paradoxa par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​

Blepharopsis mendica with a red runner :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8507123811/'&gt;




http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8507123811/'&gt;Mante mange blatte. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​


----------



## sally (Feb 25, 2013)

very amazing pictures!


----------



## Phyliok (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8523427953/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8523427953/'&gt;Sans titre de par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​​http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8531238243/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8531238243/'&gt;Sans titre de par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​​
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8540710758/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8540710758/'&gt;Avec les étoiles. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​​
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8528372429/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8528372429/'&gt;The mask. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​​The food !​​
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8535127288/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8535127288/'&gt;Bien bien bien. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​​
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8537781736/'&gt;


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8537781736/'&gt;La mouche. par http://www.flickr.com/people/jc-phyliok/'&gt;-..JC..-, sur Flickr​


----------



## sally (Mar 10, 2013)

Very amazing photography!


----------



## Phyliok (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi !




http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc-phyliok/8624912719/
Sans titre de par -..JC..-, sur Flickr



http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=350294IMG8003.jpg



http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=247340IMG7967.jpg









More photos here : https://www.facebook.com/pages/JC-Photographies/168188853248658​


----------



## Kloned (Apr 7, 2013)

OMG!!!!! Your Photography IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aNisip (Apr 7, 2013)

Stunning shots! Keep them coming!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good work! I like the lighting especially in the last photo.


----------



## Phyliok (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks !

_Gongylus gongylodes_ now :























​​​More photos here : https://www.facebook.com/pages/JC-Photographies/168188853248658


----------



## Mime454 (Apr 7, 2013)

You're making me jealous now!


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 7, 2013)

Great shots! What lens are you shooting with?


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful shots  !


----------



## Phyliok (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks !

Tamron 70-300mm and extension ring.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow think i'm going to try Using Black Box ... then White Box ... It seems Black make the Mantis stand out more .


----------



## Phyliok (Jun 18, 2013)

The queen. par Jordan Cadiot, sur Flickr​



P.paradoxa par Jordan Cadiot, sur Flickr




Ghost mantis. par Jordan Cadiot, sur Flickr




Je capte ! par Jordan Cadiot, sur Flickr




Violin mantis. par Jordan Cadiot, sur Flickr




Petit pont ! par Jordan Cadiot, sur Flickr




P.paradoxa L1 par Jordan Cadiot, sur Flickr




Violin mantis - Thistle mantis - Ghost mantis par Jordan Cadiot, sur Flickr




New generation ! par Jordan Cadiot, sur Flickr


More here : https://www.facebook.com/pages/JC-Photographies/168188853248658


----------



## Collin s (Jun 18, 2013)

fantastic photos!


----------



## Paradoxica (Jun 18, 2013)

These are amazing!


----------



## sally (Jun 18, 2013)

I love the first one, it looks like Dracula carrying his bride....


----------



## Paradoxica (Jun 19, 2013)

I never noticed how much more pronounced the three "light sensors" are on the male ghost than on the females. They must help with their flying abilities or something?


----------



## RocknessMonster (Jun 19, 2013)

The Ghost ones are amazing!!!


----------



## fercho ing (Jun 20, 2013)

great job
i like the phyllocrania´s shots


----------



## wuwu (Jul 10, 2013)

amazing photos! are you using a ring flash?


----------



## Phyliok (Jul 10, 2013)

No, just one "Yongnuo YN 560 II" with home made diffuser.


----------



## Collin s (Jul 10, 2013)

i think you should upload some more photos :tt1:


----------



## wuwu (Jul 10, 2013)

Phyliok said:


> No, just one "Yongnuo YN 560 II" with home made diffuser.


wow, that's really good for just using 1 flash. do you have a bracket? how do you position the flash?


----------



## Phyliok (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## myzticalboi (Jul 11, 2013)

Great setup! Amazing photos. Keep it up.


----------



## wuwu (Jul 11, 2013)

nice! i didn't know a flash mounted on the camera can produce such great results. i'll have to play around with mine.


----------



## Digger (Jul 11, 2013)

Really terrific work Phy ! Isn't the Nifty Fifty (f/1.8) a great little lens??


----------



## Phyliok (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm using the 50mm 1.8 + extensions tubes (like on the picture).


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jul 12, 2013)

Great Work!


----------

